# went tidepooling yesterday and the day before



## skippy (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## GideonSmith08 (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh cool. Where was this? California?


----------



## skippy (Jan 31, 2010)

santa cruz, california


----------



## Teal (Feb 1, 2010)

*WOW.. some fantastic little critters!

What place in Santa Cruz is this? I might stop by there sometime! *


----------



## Ariel (Feb 1, 2010)

AWESOME! 
I love the octopus its so cute, and thats quite the variety of critters


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 2, 2010)

skippy said:


>


wow! that's quite a find from a tidepool!!  (the elusive dogfish)





sorry, just had to comment, it was the only oddball picture in the thread...


----------



## skippy (Feb 2, 2010)

that's my baby, she goes almost everywhere with me


----------



## Widowman10 (Feb 2, 2010)

skippy said:


> that's my baby, she goes almost everywhere with me


she's very cute


----------



## zonbonzovi (Feb 2, 2010)

Great eel(?) shots!


----------



## skippy (Feb 2, 2010)

the orange one at the top i'm not sure on the species but the others are monkeyfaced pricklebacks which i have caught up to 3 feet long(not with my hands though)


----------



## arachnochicken (Feb 2, 2010)

The very top one looks more like a Goby than an eel judging by the mouth and the line going though the eye . Better be careful with the stonefish too , the spine on their backs are extremely venomous , they are some of the most venomous fish in the ocean .


----------



## Edd Eskimo (Feb 2, 2010)

...What a shame...you didn't take ENOUGH pics.;P!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Feb 2, 2010)

skippy what kind of dog is she, she is so cute and reminds of my boy chico he is my baby and is very protective of me .


----------



## skippy (Feb 2, 2010)

well arachnochicken, if they had been stonefish i wouldn't have tried to catch them with my hands fortunately for me, they are only sculpins and pretty much harmless:} i'm fairly well versed on our local fish and we don't have anything more venomous than the occasional scorpion fish (i've been fishing the bay here for the last 10 year for a living) so don't worry;

poppills, she is an australian cattle dog and is 2 years old this month


----------



## sntcruzan (Feb 3, 2010)

Skippy, thanks for the field trip..me and my boys enjoyed it alot. It was funny to see that octupi bite you  lol


----------



## ArachnoYak (Feb 3, 2010)

absolutely stunning photos.  Judging by the diversity of species represented in your photos, I'd say that area has a pretty healthy marine ecosystem.


----------



## skippy (Feb 3, 2010)

glad y'all had fun fred


----------



## moose35 (Feb 4, 2010)

awesome pics...looks like a cool trip.

with that octopus
how did it feel to get bit?
i used to keep a octopus as a pet years ago...that thing was so smart that it scared me.......lucky the one i  had wasn't the one to bite you


thanks again

          moose


----------



## skippy (Feb 4, 2010)

it really hurt a lot more than you would think moose. or at least more than i would have thought!

BTW, it's still swollen... after 5 days i don't think i'll do that again:}


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, good thing that was no blue-ring octopus. 

 I love these pics and I agree..not ENOUGH! ;P I used to do this too here in California but I've never seen some of those critters, so that's very cool. I like the gobies and the stonefish look-alike. Hope you post more later in this thread!


----------



## skippy (Feb 4, 2010)

well... i do have this photo thread as well from last month: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=35263&id=1554787753&l=3a744d10b7


----------



## Anthony Straus (Feb 16, 2010)

So cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

